# To Insure Prompt Service



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Let's do it for real! Give the PAX something that they will value and pay for.

A few of you may realize that TIPS is really an acronym and the derivation is "To Insure Prompt Service".

Most of us will usually (if not always) ignore requests that are 10, 15, 20 minutes away (I once saw a 28).
However, I would reconsider if there was a "significant" tip guaranteed.

Uber might consider adding Tipping to the rider-application if it meant more long trips accepted by drivers = greater profits for Uber and incidentally happier riders and drivers.

Experienced PAX who know their pickup locations are in remote (undesireable) locations or who see that the nearest drivers refuse to accept their requests, might want to make those requests more attractive to drivers. How many would decide to offer a few dollars or a percentage of the fare to get a driver to arrive more Promptly? If this "incentive" appears in the next request then the chances of a nearby driver accepting the "remote" request may increase dramatically.

A prompt might give the PAX a choice when over 10 minutes away or no nearby driver accepts the request:

*Increase driver incentive to insure prompt service by adding to your fare:
(choose one) $1, $2, $5, $10, $20 (or chose) 5%, 10%, 15%, 20%, 25%*​


----------



## 123dragon (Sep 14, 2016)

Tips is not an acronym... What are you insuring would it not be ensure? Since you give a tip at the of the service experience aren't you rewarding promptness?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

As it turns out, TIPS is a "BACKRONYM" or false etymology. The most popular "explanations" are

To Insure Promptness

To Insure Performance

To Insure Prompt Service
Nevertheless, a in-App Tip could be used to incentivize drivers to accept less desirable requests (excessive time, distance, etc.) that would otherwise be ignored. How many PAX would decide to offer a few dollars or a percentage of the fare to get a driver to arrive more Promptly? Uber might consider adding Tipping to the rider and driver applications if it meant more long trips accepted by drivers = greater profits for Uber and incidentally happier riders and drivers.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Silly idea. Even with a tip driving 30 minutes to a ping is stupid.

You also don't realize that it is so saturated. Desperate drivers are driving 20 minutes to pick up pax tip or not.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> ... You also don't realize that it is so saturated. Desperate drivers are driving 20 minutes to pick up pax tip or not.


Do you have any objective evidence? I often have a long (greater than 10 minutes) ping that I do not accept cycle back to me a second, third or fourth time. I know it is the same because of the pickup address and the PAX rating. It cycles back because no other drivers (who are presumably farther away than I am) accept it. Obviously, in these cases, there are not enough oversaturation or "desperate" drivers.

IMHO is does not take a newbie that long to figure out that a ping more than 10-20 minutes away is probably "a loser". A few times making $3 after traveling more than 15 minutes to a pickup is a wonderful educational device. Even better, getting canceled and earning nothing just before arriving at that far away pickup.  However, I agree that driver oversaturation is a problem in most formerly prime pickup areas.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Silly idea. Even with a tip driving 30 minutes to a ping is stupid.
> 
> You also don't realize that it is so saturated. Desperate drivers are driving 20 minutes to pick up pax tip or not.


Hell no..... I ignore all pools and X's more than 7 or 8 minutes......even then at 7 or 8 minutes I look quickly at the address....then decide...


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Maven said:


> Do you have any objective evidence? I often have a long (greater than 10 minutes) ping that I do not accept cycle back to me a second, third or fourth time. I know it is the same because of the pickup address and the PAX rating. It cycles back because no other drivers (who are presumably farther away than I am) accept it. Obviously, in these cases, there are not enough oversaturation or "desperate" drivers.
> 
> IMHO is does not take a newbie that long to figure out that a ping more than 10-20 minutes away is probably "a loser". A few times making $3 after traveling more than 15 minutes to a pickup is a wonderful educational device. Even better, getting canceled and earning nothing just before arriving at that far away pickup.  However, I agree that driver oversaturation is a problem in most formerly prime pickup areas.


If there are not other drivers around, why it doesn't surge?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just raise minimum fares and they don't have to worry about this nonsense.


----------

